# ВСД, головокружения (особенно в положение лёжа, как будто плыву на матрасе), шаткость походки



## Татьяна.мус. (7 Авг 2020)

Добрый день!
Меня зовут Татьяна мне 31 год, достали головокружения и шаткость походки состояние такое уже 1,5 месяца.
Все началось с такого что в июне у меня (гипотоник я давление 100/60или 96/60 мое) было низкое давление 84/70 или 89/70-я пила таблетки чтоб поднять или сладкий чай,кофе не могу пить от него тахикардия.Потом у меня начались такие приступы резко телу становится холодно руки ноги холодные начинается тахикардия  на фоне всей этой картины.В глазах как то было не хорошо-как будто что со зрением и что то мешает с фокусироваться.Потом были моменты я наклоняю голову и у меня начинается все размываться или при поворотах резких темнело в глазах- начиналась при этом опять тахикардия.
Я пошла к терапевту подумала что у меня упал гемоглобин но с ним все было в порядке
На все мои жалобы врач сказала все дело в шее.Идите к неврологу.Но назначила лекарства Мексидол Мильгамма уколы,Фезам утром одну капсулу,цитофлавин 2 раза в день,финлепсин (который я не стала пить)симпатил.От этих препаратов мне стало только хуже усилилось головокружение .У меня начала кружится голова внутри меня как вращает меня как будто.Не могла выходить на улицу меня стало вести в стороны шатать,зрение стало размазанное-не могла сфокусироваться,в даль не могла смотреть все размазывалось,на дальние расстояния не могла ходить так как как будто на голову на нос на веки постоянно давило да ещё и придачу качало в стороны,не могла сидеть долго меня аж качало стороны приходилось есть стоя.с глазами вообще какая беда была не могла могла смотреть на яркие цвета ,когдасолнце на улице особенно.
Потом я пошла к неврологу (кстати на приеме у невролога я не могла пройти закрытыми глазами по прямой линии меня шатало в разные стороны)мы убрали все лекарства и оставили тока Фезам один раз в день грандаксин два раза в день и тералиджен Валента на ночь.
На сегодняшний день состояние отвратильное не могу даже выйти с ребёнком погулять .При наклонах головы начинает становится как то не по себе шатает в стороны что то происходит с глазами ,если иду то меня шатает стороны или как будто на голове на носу и веках груз лежит.и самое главное когда ложусь на подушке у меня как будто в голове что вращается внутри меня.И последнее время начала замечать что если долго похожу то И потом ложусь у меня опять вращательные головокружения внутри головы .Полежу не много и они проходят. Утром самое главное встаю бодрячком как будто ничего не было,стоит тока делами домашними заняться начинается одна и та же песня с глазами проблема качает ,ляжешь внутри вращает.Была у мануала (сказал что мне не правильно назначили лечение закормили таблетками)два раза вправлял позвонки лучше прям на чуточку стало. (дольше могу сидеть ,могу смотреть на яркие цвета).Мануал сказал,что долгий процесс восстановления -будет смотреть динамику.Но меня достали эти головокружения то есть вращения внутри головы как будто когда лежишь тебя прям как качает на матрасе или на волнах плывешь.и конечно шатания в разные стороны при ходьбе -в последнее время очень редко выхожу на улицу так как качает штормит в стороны боюсь прям упасть.на этом фоне у меня панические атаки С тахикардией временами как будто я умру  и становится прям за себя страшно тревожно да ещё ребёнок маленький переживаю очень сильно.на данный момент пью тока афабозол и тералиджен на ночь.
Помогите советом что с этим делать как лечить??? Очень переживаю за своё состояние.

Завтра с утра ещё снимки ,анализы добавлю!


----------



## горошек (8 Авг 2020)

Татьяна.мус. написал(а):


> Все началось с такого что в июне у меня (гипотоник я давление 100/60или 96/60 мое) было низкое давление 84/70 или 89/70-я пила таблетки чтоб поднять


И на сколько подняли? И какое у вас давление сейчас? Просто я тоже гипотоник, давление примерно как у вас, и я себя хорошо при этом чувствую. А  вот когда у меня "подскочило" до 120/80, мне было плохо. Пошла в аптеку купить что-то, чтоб немного понизить, объяснила ситуатию, и провизор мне просто отказывалась продать что-то от давления, уверяя, что это норма   . Ну вот для кого как. А у вас оно сначала и не совсем понизилось. Верхнее практически ваше, а вот нижнее как раз стало больше, и разница между верхним и нижним сократилась, и вот это как раз тяжеловато для организма. И вы, получается, повышенное нижнее повышали еще.
Ну и вот по моим наблюдениям, когда верхнее и нижнее давление синхронно повышаются или понижаются на 5-10 единиц, то это практически и не ощущается. Это вполне могут быть нормальные колебания в течении дня, связанные с видами деятельности и эмоциональным состоянием. Да и погрешности в измерении тоже никто не отменял.


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (8 Авг 2020)

Щас у меня давление 104/60 или 98/60
Вот в этих числах колеблется но бывает тахикардия ужасная 105 или 100 пью корвалол 10-15 капель и ношпу бывает половинку.а перед тем как заболеть было было постоянное низкое давление 86-89/60-слабость потемнее в глазах.Когда колола уколы были скачки давление 120/60 и страшенная тахикардия .У вас какие проблемы есть ? Есть голокружения??шаткость походки есть?

От чая сладкого поднималось давление до 100,а если выпить что то типа цитромона или кофеин актив давление тоже поднималась но начиналась опять страшенная тахикардия

Приходилось потом опять пить корвалол чтоб не было тахикардии


горошек написал(а):


> Ну и вот по моим наблюдениям, когда верхнее и нижнее давление синхронно повышаются или понижаются на 5-10 единиц, то это практически и не ощущается


Да вот на это не обращала внимание 
Надо будет посмотреть как будет повышатся или понижатся давление понаблюдаю за верхним и нижним.
Просто эта тахикардия тоже беспокоит меня часто .Говорят у меня она из за шее .


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (8 Авг 2020)

Добрый день! Помогите врачи разобраться, скидываю снимки




Выложила все анализы ,которые у меня есть.


----------



## горошек (8 Авг 2020)

Татьяна.мус. написал(а):


> .Говорят у меня она из за шее .


А в чём конкретно связь с шеей? Вроде всё вполне прилично. Хотя я не врач, может что и просмотрела, но мне кажется, что здесь на форуме вашему мрт многие могли бы позавидовать. А сердце-то вы проверяли?


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (8 Авг 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> А в чём конкретно связь с шеей?


Как будто произошёл спазм мышц шеи и наверное на этом фоне кровообщение нарушено .
Вот Незнаю хочу ещё показать отоневрологу может быть проблема во внутреннем ухе.хотя уши не болят не закладывает бывает головные боли но очень редко щас -болит в основном где затылок и области бровей.


горошек написал(а):


> А сердце-то вы проверяли?


Сердце вот делала тока экг ,терапевт сказала с сердцем все хорошо тахикардия не большая есть-сказала это все у тебя от шее. 
Будем ждать что доктора напишут здесь.конечно качество жизни очень ухудшилось с этими всеми симптомами.😒


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2020)

Надо дифференцировать:
- Синдром позвоночной артерии
- ДППГ,  может и нейрониит
- Панические атаки, что скорее


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (8 Авг 2020)

Спасибо доктор за ответ.
Вот записалась в след субботу к отоневрологу на консультацию ,посмотрим что скажет врач.
Панические атаки у меня на фоне всего что со мной происходит сейчас ,так как нахожусь в таком состояние уже 1,5 мес.  - особенно ещё из за шаткости походки прям не могу ходить очень шатает в стороны -с ребёнком даже перестала выходить гулять так как страшно  Боюсь где не упасть.с Глазами какая не понятная вещь все размывалось не могла сфокусироваться вдаль смотреть .Щас вроде получше не много стало.И самое главное вращательные действие внутри головы когда лежу .Они стали менее но есть  .раньше были сильнее.подташнивает меня особенно с утра бывает и в течение дня не много.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2020)

Антидепрессанты принимаете?


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (9 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Антидепрессанты принимаете?


Щас только пью афабазол и на ночь тералиджен валента


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (9 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Антидепрессанты принимаете?


Добрый день!
Доктор Ступин а подскажите пожалуйста,вот я утром встаю с кровати голова не кружится начинаю ходить -меня начинает подташнивать .Начала пить алмагель может это желудок у меня в течение дня сухость во рту, отрыжка  иногда бывает после еды,бывает подташнивает не много в течение дня не много,запах из рта есть.Или это вся симптоматика от желудка больше?? В начале болезни меня тоже сильно тошнило не пойму от чего ....и ещё очень утром тошнит натощак даже как то подзнабливает но темп нет.


----------



## горошек (9 Авг 2020)

А почему альмагель? Он больше от изжоги. А от тошноты церукал и мотилиум.


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (9 Авг 2020)

@горошек, добрый день! Мне как то алмагель прописывали когда разболелся желудок-решила опять его начать пить.но болей у меня нет к меня тока запах из рта,сухость в течение дня,и вот с утра очень тошнит и в течение дня .Щас сижу на диете.попробую купить себе мотилиум.спасибо за совет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2020)

@Татьяна.мус., запах не от позвоночника, конечно.


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (9 Авг 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, ещё и желудок разболелся
Все вместе
Состояние конечно 😒
Спасибо вам за ответы
Буду лечится дальше
Посмотрим как будет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2020)

Как будете дифференцировать?

- Синдром позвоночной артерии
- ДППГ,  может и нейрониит
- Панические атаки, что скорее


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (10 Авг 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день! В субботу записана к отоневрологу посмотрим что мне скажут.
У невролога я была она мне ставила диагноз расстройство вегетативной нервной системы.-сдвнс вестибуло-атактический синдром.прописывала тералиджен грандаксин и фезам.
У мануальщика я была два раза не множко стало полегче.тьфу тьфу тьфу делаю зарядку какую он сказал.С ним пока на связи смотрим за динамикой.
С паническими атаками у меня проблема от грандаксинА я озлоблена раздражена 😡 он почему не подходит наверное мне.вот щас пью афабозол три раза мне кажется с него мне полегче .и тералиджен пью на ночь.
Пока вот так у меня....

Правильно ли я все делаю?

А у меня щас времена не множко бывает холодит голову мне кажется больше со стороны правой.
Что такое может быть? Это нормально вообще?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2020)

Пока все правильно. Подождём что скажет отоневролог И какое обследование он назначит. По лекарствам правильно, конечно афобазол слабит  для ситуации. Стоит посоветоваться с психоневрологом. То что холодеет, вполне возможно. Раз с одной стороны, это скорее заинтересованность тройничного нерва. Но это пока Не главное. Пусть холодит. Но врачу Отоневрологу об этом скажите, и невропатологу сама скажите.


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (11 Авг 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошо, спасибо...
Вчера созванивалась с врачом который делал мануалку сказал пить Бетасерк три раза в день хоть чтоб не много было полегче. Сказал выходить на улицу хотя бы не на много .ходить расхаживаться хоть на чуть чуть потом подольше. Я говорю меня шатает стороны вниз не могу смотреть -сказал все равно надо это делать через себя....чтоб организм привыкал ....пока эту неделю сказал без сеансов лечения....попробую сегодня выйти ....страшно конечно....если бы не шатало

Выходила сейчас на ул не много штормит но уже получше при поворотах головы влево начинает шатает и когда вниз голову тоже начинает качать.Вот с глазами конечно беда как будто им что то мешает как песок и вдаль тяжело смотреть.20 мин.погуляла .постараюсь гулять каждый день но это шатание одной конечно страшновато гулять.щас написала ещё опять врачу у которого мануалку делает сказал продолжать гулять регулярно.


----------



## Стёпа (11 Авг 2020)

Татьяна.мус. написал(а):


> Выходила сейчас на ул не много штормит но уже получше при поворотах головы влево начинает шатает и когда вниз голову тоже начинает качать.Вот с глазами конечно беда как будто им что то мешает как песок и вдаль тяжело смотреть.20 мин.погуляла .постараюсь гулять каждый день но это шатание одной конечно страшновато гулять.щас написала ещё опять врачу у которого мануалку делает сказал продолжать гулять регулярно .


Очень похоже на сосудистый спазм и зрение страдает так же от сосудов. А что вам мануальный сказал, что именно делал?

Рентген вам показал, что небольшой листез есть в шее.


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (11 Авг 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> Очень похоже на сосудистый спазм и зрение страдает так же от сосудов. А что вам мануальный сказал, что именно делал?


Сказал сосудистое тоже ,и шея не много вперёд .есть что нужно поправить ...сказал все не быстро 💨 ещё вот должен ещё дополнительно показать упражнения.была у него неделю в назад сказал две недели пока восстановление там будет смотреть по динамики....зрение беда ...сначало вообще было все размазано вдаль вообще не могла смотреть все темнело....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Авг 2020)

Татьяна.мус. написал(а):


> Хорошо.спасибо...
> Вчера созванивалась с врачом который делал мануалку сказал пить Бетасерк три раза в день хоть чтоб не много было полегче. Сказал выходить на улицу хотя бы не на много .ходить расхаживаться хоть на чуть чуть потом подольше. Я говорю меня шатает стороны вниз не могу смотреть -сказал все равно надо это делать через себя....чтоб организм привыкал ....пока эту неделю сказал без сеансов лечения....попробую сегодня выйти ....страшно конечно....если бы не шатало


Бетасерк следует принимать по 1 таб. 2 раза/сут. 
Это из рекомендаций!


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (16 Авг 2020)

Добрый день, @Доктор Ступин!У меня сегодня какая фигня прям то морозит то тахикардия то к меня слабость во всем теле в руках и ногах то мне есть прям охото как будто голодная и уде такая фигня второй день.Афабозол мне не помогает .опять начала пить грандаксин ..Через сколько будет эффект от грандаксина.Сколько его нужно пить по 1 таблетки 3 раза в день-это нормально??мне кажется не надо было мне бросать его пить а дальше продолжать чтоб был эффект.у меня я так понимаю всд и я последнее время все прислушиваюсь к своему организму ой что затошнило и меня сильнее начинает тошнить ой что то слабость и меня сильнее начинает проявляться слабость.Прям Незнаю как взять себя в руки и не обращать на все свои симптомы внимания наверное тока антидепрессанты мне помогут???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2020)

Правильно. Ждём когда подействует лекарства. И не переживать.


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (16 Авг 2020)

Хорошо.буду продолжать пить.
Хотела вот спросить ещё вот про мрт .вот эти снимки шеи головы и грудн. Отдела мрт я делала 4,5 года назад. У двух неврологов была сказали ничего не делать не надо.
А я все таки хочу свежие снимки мрт сделать головы с сосудами и шеи.как вы думаете нужно сделать новые мрт?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2020)

Новое всегда лучше старых, но Ваши жалобы не дают показаний в такому назначению.
Только если для общей информации.


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (16 Авг 2020)

Вот щас опять понервничала ,и меня так стало штормить качать при наклонах сильно.Походу у меня с нервами взаимосвязано.Вообще надо себя в руках держать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2020)

Татьяна.мус. написал(а):


> Походу у меня с нервами взаимосвязано. Вообще надо себя в руках держать.


Обязательно.


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (18 Авг 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, новые снимки мрт



Что скажете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2020)

Лучше чем у подружек!


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (18 Авг 2020)

Значит не надо беспокоится ???все норм
А то я переживаю начиталась в инете всего
К отоневрологу в этот четверг еду в ту субботу не получилось у меня.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2020)

Ждем его заключения


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (20 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ждем его заключения


Добрый вечер !!! Была сегодня у отоневролога проверили на ддпг у меня его нет , но подозревает гидропс лабиринта.доктор Ступин может вот мои все симптомы и связаны с этим?
 в пн поеду делать две процедуры аудиометрию и электрокохлеографию.И после них уже будет ясно .
Отоневролог сказал продолжать пить грандаксин и бетасерк и добавить вертихогель! Можно ли эти два препарата пить вместе бетасерк и вертихогель?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Авг 2020)

Ждем обследование.
Вертигохель - это гомеопатия, она со всем сочетается.


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (20 Авг 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошо, спасибо.


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (24 Авг 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер!
Сделала обследование.
Значит все таки проблемы у меня с шеей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2020)

Сегодня кружилась?


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (25 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сегодня кружилась?


Щас вот такие ощущение если долго сижу у меня начинается внутри головы вращательные движения-как будто голову штормит.и вот когда ложусь на подушку тоже вращательные движение найду какую нибудь позу удобную для головы смотрю получше и само как то проходит.(я заметила если днём полежу посплю оно проходит снова похожу дела поделаю и опять)утром встаю все хорошо.какие то делаю поделаю и опять.
шаткость  походки ещё есть.с глазами какая беда мне кажется у меня даже зрение упало вдаль смотрю все размывается .при наклонах вниз если голову опустить а потом поднять начинает качать в стороны штормить.кстати болела у меня тут голова затылок взади и где брови 🤨-и при этом ложилась на подушку таких ощущений нет и не штормило при ходьбе зато голова болела.
Очень плохо сплю 😑 из за этого всего мож накручиваю себя переживаю хочется выздороветь быстреее а ничего не получается .раз на раз не приходится то сплю норм а то бывает бессонница.
Конечно это состояние уже меня измучило как физически и морально.Чувствую себя инвалидом в 31 год не могу даже в магазин сходить за продуктами.Да и ребёнок пять лет не могу даже с ним погулять на улице .
Пью бетасерк три раза в день 18 мг.вертихогель три раза в день и грандаксин три раза в день.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2020)

А отоневролог делал исследование на ДППГ?


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (25 Авг 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер!
Да конечно делал.
Я была в гуту клиник у врача Мельникова
Очень чательно меня смотрел.
Сказал ничего нет.

Еще вот вчера сделала две процедуры на гидропс лабиринта.Там тоже ничего нет.
Отоневролог сказал если эти процедуры ничего не покажут то идти к неврологу.
Я в растерянности,что и делать.
Может быть мои симптомы больше связаны с шеей где то что спазмировалось?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2020)

Лучше Мельникова нет!
Но они не могли оставить Вас без диагноза.
Какое их заключение?


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (25 Авг 2020)

Его слова дословна он мне сказал если эти две процедуры ничего не покажут то ко мне приходить на приём не надо .а дальше идти неврологу .Так же сказал что какая то не поворотливая шея спазмирована.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2020)

Принято. Думает о позвоночной артерии.
Вариант, конечно.


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

и тут человек пропал!!все здоровы)


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (25 Сен 2020)

@илья1980, нет не пропала
Лечусь ...


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

Татьяна.мус. написал(а):


> @илья1980, нет не пропала
> Лечусь ...


диагноз поставили?
как состояние?
как лечитесь?


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (25 Сен 2020)

Проблемы с шеей спазм сосудов
Не много полегче
Прохожу физиопроцедуры иголки массаж
А у вас так же?
Какие у вас симптомы ?? Шаткость походки есть при наклонах в стороны не штормит? как вы Себя чувствуете в положение лёжа и когда сидите? и есть какие то не приятные ощущения


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

Только при ходьбе! при наклонах штормит! лежа все ок! сидя иногда бывает если голову вниз наклоню!!если сильно шея зажмет тошнит, в темноте плохо особенно ходить когда не видишь что под ногами! раньше такая фигня была например на мостах или высоте! в тц! теперь просто уже на улице.


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (25 Сен 2020)

А в голове никаких не приятный ощущений нет?
У меня просто когда лежу как будто тело плавает такое вот ощущение щас стало меньше
И вот когда сижу как то в голове не приятные ощущения как будто что там происходит -невозможно долго сидеть

@ илья1980, Вы как лечитесь?


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

Татьяна.мус. написал(а):


> Вы как лечитесь???


пока только остеопат!!глицин тенотен((
спорт пока мне запретили!!3.5 месяца такая фигня!!а еще психолог!!
а вы как ?


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

Татьяна.мус. написал(а):


> А в голове никаких не приятный ощущений нет?
> У меня просто когда лежу как будто тело плавает такое вот ощущение щас стало меньше
> И вот когда сижу как то в голове не приятные ощущения как будто что там происходит -невозможно долго сидеть


есть такое чуть чуть в затылке!!типа голова мутная


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (25 Сен 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> пока только остеопат!!глицин тенотен((
> спорт пока мне запретили!!3.5 месяца такая фигня!!а еще психолог!!
> а вы как ?


Физио массаж токи иголки
Из лекарств грандаксин
Кавинтон и бетасерк с ветрихогелем
У меня с конца июня.
Это какие то мучения ...
К психологу хотела сходить 
Пока так и не дошла 
Щас полегче ещё будет схожу


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

грандаксин пачка лежит не хочу!!
у нас еще проблема что мы психуем и мышщы все спазмируються сосуды головы!!и понеслось
а полегче это как?одна можете по улице гулять?


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (25 Сен 2020)

Да стоит понервничать по хуже становится
Вообще нельзя нервничать прям совсем...
Пока дома хожу
А то лежала совсем Даже не вставала даже не могла не приготовить еду...
Как ещё будет легче буду выходить на улицу гулять...


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

Даже с кем то не получаеться ходить?


----------



## Татьяна.мус. (25 Сен 2020)

Выхожу сама до машины до мц центра раньше под ручку..щас пока боюсь гулять выходить надо посмелеть наверное

А вы выходите ?


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

@Татьяна.мус., стараюсь каждый день! иначе кукуха сьедит! по ночам один во круг дома!


----------

